# Verzauberkunst      * Die Chance, dass Verzauberungen in Pre-WotLK-Instanzen gefunden werden, wurde erhöht.



## Elendiel - Das Syndikat (16. März 2009)

Offizielle Patchnotes:

Verzauberkunst

    * Die Chance, dass Verzauberungen in Pre-WotLK-Instanzen gefunden werden, wurde erhöht.

Nun ist die Frage: Welche Verzauberungen sind gemeint? Die aus den BC-Instanzen und chance auf random world drops in normalen Instanzen? Oder nur eins von beiden? Und viel entscheidender: Sind die Raid-Verzauberungen (AQ40/AQ20, MC, Kara, ZA) auch betroffen?

Wenn jemand eine Vermutungen und/oder Antwort hat, bitte posten. Das Beste wäre ein BLue-Post ^^

greetz
Elendiel


----------



## Scalieri (16. März 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=95254

bitteschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harry_ (22. April 2009)

Hab letztens zu zweit bissel krar abgefarmt und in einem run mungo, seelenfrosst und sonnenfeuer bekommen, ist schon hard


----------



## noizycat (4. Mai 2009)

Ahaaaaaa also wurde das wirkich erhöht .... und ich dachte schon, wir hätten neulich in Kara nur exremst Glück. In einem Run Mungo, Sonnenfeuer, Seelenfrost, Sicherer Stand und Blocken glaub ich ... einfach nur kraaaaaank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (6. Mai 2009)

Wieso les ich das jetzt erst o.O

Da werd ich morgen Moroes gleich mal besuchen gehen...

Die S$% hat in allen gefühlten 1.000.000 Kara runs nicht einmal den Anstand Mungo in der Tasche zu haben (wenn's mir mal weggewürfelt worden wäre, hät ich ja wenigstens nen Grund gehabt meine Tastatur zu zerbeisen^^).

Glaub zwar nicht, das Muno noch soooo gefragt sein wird, aber hier geht's um's Prinzip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Divinavene (3. Juni 2009)

@ Anburak-G: Wenn du Glück hast, wirst du mit Mungo trotz allem noch gut Geld verdienen können. Auf Gilneas z.B. ist diese Verzauberunge bei 80ern sehr gefragt.


----------



## Shaniya (9. Juni 2009)

Ja war am Wochenende auch nach langem wieder in Kara wegen Mungo und ist auch gleich gedroppt diesmal!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

